# Coralife skimmer inside tank



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Just bought a nice coralife skimmer from another member. I tried to figure out a few ways to set it up but don't have enough room to hang it on the side of my tank. Can the skimmer be placed directly in the tank itself?


----------

